# Shady Dell Advertising



## FaRuvius (Jan 22, 2002)

Saw this dell advertisement over at C|Net.  The notebook in this picture looks suspiciously like an iBook, but at the same time, not an iBook.

But the kicker is, I can't find a notebook on Dell's website that looks ANYTHING like this one they have pictured here.

Is Dell using the slick iBook look just to attract visitors to its site?

Maybe someone can determine if it is an iBook, and if not, provide a link to Dell's iBook knockoff.

FaRuvius


----------



## Snyper M (Jan 22, 2002)

Not sure it's an iBook or anything but yeah it is extremely similar and it's no on their site unless I'm looking in the wrong place.  Why not call them up and ask to purchase the laptop featured in the ad?


----------



## rharder (Jan 22, 2002)

It might be this one:

http://www.dell.com/us/en/gen/products/chassispopup_latit_l400_front_notebooks.htm

-Rob


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah I agree and I also think that Steven kid in the Dell advertisments looks kinda evil.


----------



## FaRuvius (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rharder _
> *It might be this one:
> 
> http://www.dell.com/us/en/gen/products/chassispopup_latit_l400_front_notebooks.htm
> ...



I agree, that looks close.  But it still looks black, or grey, whereas the pic in the ad nearly white.  Somebody's been playing gratuitously with photoshop......


FaRuvius


----------



## Jayem (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FaRuvius _
> *
> 
> I agree, that looks close.  But it still looks black, or grey, whereas the pic in the ad nearly white.  Somebody's been playing gratuitously with photoshop......
> ...



They messed with the lighting and hue. Its obvious what they are doing, but there is no way to prove it. They made the background darker so that the computer it self would look "brighter" more of an iBook color.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 22, 2002)

my friend bought one of those for his college class... it IS that model, but they have changed the lighting to make it seem more "silvery" like...

is is shiny when ya point a bright light at it, so it makes it look silvery/white/iBook like on the black background


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 22, 2002)

I hate Steven. He epitomizes the user base of PC's.

"You're gonna get a dell!" .....Steven says with crazy swirly hypnotise eyes.

"You WILL get a dell!"


----------



## Snyper M (Jan 22, 2002)

Yeah that kied scares the hell out of me...or more precisely the fact that people trust him to recommend computers to them.  I mean really now, would you entrust this kid with..well anything?!  Why would anybody listen to him?  I think i read some blurb about him a really old Entertainment weekly that said he doesn't even own a computer(?) anybody see this at all?  Wel lin any case I found it believeable cuz I can't picture this kid using one.  What a sad age we've entered.


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey! I just turned 15 and I'm trusted with tons of computer stuff. Everyone who knows me has called me the "Mac Guy" at one point or another. I took computer classes that are meant for employees of businesses to go and be trained to use software. I took every single class in their graphics club. The place was called New Horizons.

I have another friend that is younger than me and knows probably more about Windows than I know about Mac.


But I do understand that the majority of people my age dont know enough about computers to be completely trusted when they suggest a computer to you.


----------



## googolplex (Jan 23, 2002)

Please dont generalize on 'kids' he may be an idiot, but not everyone. (i'm 16 btw).


----------



## rharder (Jan 23, 2002)

Yeah, I'm a computer genius, and I'm only 4.

JK.

-Rob


----------



## dsnyder (Jan 23, 2002)

it's definitely a latitude L400.  They are actually a bit smaller and lighter than an iBook, but do not have an internal optical drive (and the cable for the external drives is proprietary and very very short), and they start at $1649.


----------



## Snyper M (Jan 23, 2002)

Sorry I didn't mean "kid" to be a derrogatory term in reference to age.  I'm 18 myself, hopefully I still count as a kid .  I just can't picture anybody taking him seriously.  I mena I'm sure we've all reccomended computers to people, but he doesn't even offer a reaosn why we really should by a Dell...granted it's a commercial.  But I hate to think that people listen to his "logic" and buy a computer based on his "advice" but I know it happens.  One of my friend's Dad's bought him a Dell for college cuz he thought it was "cool." *Sigh*  Again my apologies to anybody i offended. my bad.


----------



## googolplex (Jan 23, 2002)

I'm just kidding around . I knew what you meant . He is very annoying.


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 23, 2002)

wdw_

How could you!?!?!?

That guy drives me nutz... Dude you're getting a dell...

DUDE YOU'RE GETTING SCREWED.

that would be a funny comercial.

How about... Dude, its no mac.

Or, Dude, you're paying too much for too little! Welcome to the club.

Btw, new mozilla cfm build today.. its no mach-o build, but it does have an aqua scroll bar, and renders faster than omniweb SP 28


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 23, 2002)

Sorry. I know he's annoying I only find that commercial funny because it's sooooo stupid and untrue.
When I was writing that post, I spent an hour looking for a picture of that guy. I finally found a small picture of him on a web banner at mysimon.com. Then I found another and another. So I posted those up.


----------



## rfraley (Jan 23, 2002)

In Marketing, we call this LSD marketing, as in Lowest Similar Denominator marketing.  It's also called LSD marketing because you wonder if the people who buy into it are on LSD.

"Dude, you're getting stoned."


----------



## scope (Jan 24, 2002)

Apple should hire him for a quick commercial saying "Dude, you're thinking like everyone else!" [fade to black] Think Different®


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 24, 2002)

Want to see something scary:


http://bencurtis2002.tripod.com


How can someone who reads lines be called "witty"?

The dark side boggles my well adjusted head.


----------



## Snyper M (Jan 24, 2002)

ahahahah that site is the funniest thing I've seen in a long long time.  Sadly, it's not a joke.   How aggravating...


----------



## zerorex (Jan 24, 2002)

I want to see Apple adds with Jack Black freeking out at a store at people about what they should buy... Like "Dude! this is the toaster for you!  It will cook like 4 peices of toast at onece!, and check this out... cut a bagle in half... IT WILL COOK BOTH SIDES!!!"  Then fade to black... on the screen "Think Different... especially from this guy..."


----------



## Snyper M (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd love to see a 1984 quality commerical for the new iMac.  No need for some spokesperson or anything, just a powerfully different advertisement that makes people question their very existence, their very way of life.  Ask themselves if that's what they really want. Or we could just do some product shots of the G4 iMac, that always seems to be effective.  Just as long as Apple never sinks to Dell's level.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 24, 2002)

I WANNA SEE A JACK BLACK COMMERCIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!

(if you've seen Orange County, the guy that plays opposite of Jack Black uses a Mac, although it is an old one...)


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 24, 2002)

I just erturned from that movie. I thought it was funny that they gave him an old mac. But it made me think, possibly this is a new direction for MTV since they are going to be launching there own brands of computers/digital devices. Mabey this is there way of saying that macs really aren't that different (hence the beige) and they are outdated.

Lily Tomlin had an iMac, but then again, she played a "moron".


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 25, 2002)

that's not a good sign... showing how a moron can use an iMac...

but notice how MTV uses MACS in pretty much all their mainstream shows?

For Example:

*TRL*
PowerMac G4 Cube and 22 inch Cinema Display _(TRL also gave out a TiBook when they were first coming out)_

*Real World Chicago*
PowerMac G4 Cube and some old Studio Display

*Road Rules 10*
Older Model iBooks (The Colored Ones)

*Real World Chicago Casting Special*
Didn't show computer, but did show Cinema Display

*Real World Seattle*
Twentieth Anniversary Macintosh

those are the only ones that come to my mind right now... but there are many more!


----------



## FaRuvius (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *that's not a good sign... showing how a moron can use an iMac...
> 
> but notice how MTV uses MACS in pretty much all their mainstream shows?
> ...



Welcome to the world of product placement.

FaRuvius


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 25, 2002)

Buy A New Mac


----------

